# I keep finding baby killifish in my shrimp tanks



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I have been fishing out baby Killifish out of 2 of my shrimp tanks now almost every few days 

Problem is, there hasn't been any killiefish in either of these 2 tanks for well over a month now. One of the tanks I converted to my CRS tank, and the other about 6 weeks ago I just used the Killiefish pair to clean out the scuds, planaria and anything else that moved (which they did very well) I moved them back to the 30 gallon afterwards.

I used this tank for my adult Taiwans!

Today I saw a brand new baby killiefish in my Taiwan tank 

Where the heck are they coming from???? Do killiefish lay eggs in soil?

Could they be hatching periodically (I know you can hatch out some in peat moss over a period of time) so Im wondering if the eggs are in the soil and just hatch willynilly 

I keep netting them and putting them in the 30 gallon to grow up, but it seems I have another one showing up almost every other day.

They happily hide under the driftwood along with my shrimps (don't touch them) just swim around in the plants.

Any thoughts?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Some kililfish bury their eggs in substrate and they will hatch after a few month when the time is right. Not all need to be dried like in peat moss. If it's brand new substrate and never seen a kilifish, then that's something ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Randy, it was an established tank already...I just added some more Netlea soil and put a few dwarf vals in it. It used to house my CRS.

I did notice a lot of scuds/planaria in it, so I popped in my pair of Golden Wonder Killiefish for about 2 weeks. I moved them out about 1 month ago and put the Taiwans in this tank....that's when I started noticing the baby killies. 

Im thinking now they laid eggs on the vals and I may have knocked them off into the soil when I was re-arranging things in preparation for the Taiwans.


----------

